# Super Cali Haze outdoors



## oldsman (Apr 13, 2011)

This is my SCH from Short Stuff seeds.She is in a 3 gallon pot with FFOF.It is now 1 week above dirt and looking good I think .At night I put her in my shed under a cfl,will do this till cfl isn't enough and she is big enough to stay out all the time.I have another SCH but it seems to really be struggling and 1 more seed I'm waiting to poke above:watchplant:  dirt.Not sure how these will turn out but that's part of the fun of it:farm: .


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks good man, hopefully you get some chunky nugs!


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 13, 2011)

im guessin these are fem seeds? i'll be startin a single seed of the SCH in a week or two.. good luck


----------



## niteshft (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Slo, looking good so far, it'll be awhile before I can do anything outdoors. Got a little snow here today before it turned to all rain.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Apr 15, 2011)

nice i got some SCH that im hopefully gonna do soon. ill be watching


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 15, 2011)

i got a friend doing 1 mind if i pull up a chair ?


----------



## oldsman (Apr 18, 2011)

Everybody is welcome to watch.I bought a 5 pack of fem seeds.I have two outta 4 above dirt so far.The first one that came up seems to be doing it's thing.There seems to be noticable new growth every day.The second one to poke above dirt pretty much looks like it did when came above dirt.Next to nothing as far as new growth on this one since popping.I've got 2 more SCH seeds germing now,will go to cups hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Mountain209man (Apr 19, 2011)

i am expecting 2 1/2lbs from my five will wait for warmer weather to maximize yields


----------



## oldsman (Apr 19, 2011)

Well the way it's looking for me I'll have 1 that will make it.But I'll take it.


----------



## oldsman (Apr 24, 2011)

These are my 3 SCHs.1 is doing awesome.I've measured over 2 inches growth in a night under 2 cfls.It's really starting to impress me.My 2nd one is a different story altogether.It's only 3 days younger than my big one but has had virtually no new growth since.I wanted more than 1 SCH so I germed 2 more seeds with only 1 popping.Since I was ready to replace my 2nd one I just pushed the new seed into the same bucket.The new one is already taller in only 3 days but the one I was ready to pull is showing new growth after all this time of nothing.Now I have 2 SCHs in one bucket.What should I do?Leave them alone and let them grow?Risk transplanting and possibly stunting one or both.I'm kinda glad I didn't give up on that 2nd plant.


----------



## oldsman (Apr 28, 2011)

Here she is as of this morning.She is just shy of 2 feet tall:holysheep: .She has showed sex .She is right at 3 weeks old and should go another 100+ days so they say.This is really impressing me alot,also makes me want to kick my regular plants in the nodes  to get them going.


----------



## Mountain209man (May 11, 2011)

good to hear. this may be the plant we have been waitin for


----------



## oldsman (May 16, 2011)

2 out of three left.I had 2 to start with and one wasn't doing to well so I started another one in the same bucket to take it's place.I don't think the first one liked that and started growing and then the one I had put in to take it's place died.I now have 2 SCHs going and there is only 4 days difference in age but worlds apart as far as growth.They are both doing good.I don't have that much experience with good genetics but I don't think this strain is fully stable yet,but maybe Stitch is working on it some more.


----------



## Mountain209man (May 17, 2011)

poppin my 5 2nite will hope for more stability with my batch


----------



## oldsman (May 17, 2011)

My second one seems to be getting with the game a bit more.I am impressed with them and would grow them again.I'll send some MOJO your way.


----------



## oldsman (May 24, 2011)

Here are my 2 SCH plants.These are only 4 days different in age.The big 1 seems to be spot on with the sellers description.Only thing I would do different is maybe a 5 gallon bucket in place of the 3 gallon she is in.


----------



## oldsman (Jun 11, 2011)

Plants are lovin' being in the sun all day long with temps in the high 90's:holysheep: .Thought I would post these to show the difference since my last ones.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jun 13, 2011)

looking great man. keep them updates coming


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah lookin good


----------



## oldsman (Jun 28, 2011)

I had to take my biggest SCH down due to start of bud rot.Didn't lose too much,but didn't want to take chances and lose more.Her trichs were cloudy/few amber.She was at about 82 days or so.I still have 1 more growing and 1 more seed.Will post dry weight in a few days.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 2, 2011)

78.3 grams is what I got from my bigger SCH.She was 82 days old and nearly 5 foot tall. Definately over 3ozs if I add my early pickings and the little I lost to bud rot.I would grow this again but in a bigger bucket(5+ gallon).Very easy to grow.I have 1 more SCH growing and 1 more seed to plant.


----------

